

BitLocker recovery key is now *automatically* backed up to OneDrive - MaKolarik
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/privacystatement/default.aspx

======
th0br0
see also [https://edri.org/microsofts-new-small-print-how-your-
persona...](https://edri.org/microsofts-new-small-print-how-your-personal-
data-abused/)

------
MaKolarik
See Windows -> Security and Safety Features -> Device encryption

